

Fred Wilson's Email Stats - eduardo_f
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/10/gmail-meter.html

======
bob_g
TLDR: the secret is sending him emails of less than 30 words between 5 and
7am.

I wonder if that works for other notable people that get a lot of email?

------
ipince
Those graphs were really confusing.

The email volume line graph. Are those data points per hour? every half hour?
How can they have a seemingly continuous line graph for this histogram-style
data?

The "<20 words" graphs.. they don't look cumulative but the labels make them
seem like they are. The correct labels should be, for example, "20 <= w < 30".

~~~
bob_g
Great points - a histogram might make more sense with the email volume graph
and the labels for # of words can be improved for additional clarity. Thanks
for the great feedback - please let us know if you have any more.

------
rpicard
Does the "response rate" only reflect initial emails? If there is a
conversation, then it's going to end eventually, so the fact that you don't
respond to an email that says "okay" wouldn't really mean much.

~~~
eduardo_f
We don't have a response rate graph yet. We do have a time before first
response rate graph. Fred is comparing the total number of emails that he gets
vs he sends from/to certain people, which is not the same as response rate.

~~~
rpicard
Thanks for clarifying that.

------
bkanber
Maybe I missed it, but this article said nothing about "the secret to getting
a reply from him."

~~~
briancurtin
Was it supposed to say something about the secret to getting a reply from him?

~~~
bob_g
If you pull the data together it shows that the best way to get a response is
to send a short message early in the morning (during his peek email hours):
"the one time I reply to more email than I get is the 5am to 7am time frame."

Pretty good place to start if you want to get a response.

